# Best way to handle biting?



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi guys, im a fairly new cockatiel owner.. have an 11-12 week old cockatiel; he was hand reared and loves being out of his cage with us. LOVES cuddles most of the time.... but lately hes becoming a real nibbler! 
In the last few days ive noticed hes becoming more nibbly and basically im just wondering what do you guys find is the best approach to stopping this??

Ive read in a few places that putting them in their cage or time out....? and others say to tell them off when they do it... but then ive also heard that cockatiels take everything we say to them as praise.... So just wondering what everyones experience has been with trying to get their cockatiel to stop being so bitey? And also what are some possible causes? 

I've tried the telling him off.. but because i usually point my finger at him when i tell him off he thinks its a game and starts following my finger and trying to nibble it. I initially thought it was a hunger thing so kept taking him to his food bowl and leaving the cage open.. but he just climbs straight back up and wants to come back with me or my partner. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just ignore it, best way. dont react in any way if you can. not always easy, trust me lol is it just nibbles? if so, he might just be using his beak to explore things. he is a baby after all still


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If he is just nibbling and not hurting, I would let him do it personally. If he isn't hurting you, it's just his way of playing and exploring.


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, yeah it is just nibbles most of the time.. except some times when i try and get him to step up and he doesnt want to .. he goes on a 5 sec nibble rampage lol.. attacking my hand and clothes. But generally its just him exploring i think.. tries to nibble prints on clothes..zippers and grooms my hair occasionally as well lol. 
I try and ignore it most of the time.. but yes that can be hard lol. 
I keep telling myself hes a baby and just exploring..  and testing the boundaries of course hehe.


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

hi meaggiedear, thanks for the reply. I do let him do it most of the time. I am certain hes just doing it to be playful and to explore.  Just wanted to know if it became an issue (if he started biting to hurt).. how to handle it


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

When my guy bites hard, I give him a stern no and set him away from me. It generally distracts him from doing it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Baby birds explore the world with their beak, just like human babies explore the world by putting things in their mouth. Right now he's testing your fingers to see if they're edible or shreddable. When he nibbles too hard you can gently pull your hand away without making a big deal out of it or doing anything that might seem like a reward for biting. He'll eventually grow out of this phase.


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great advice


----------



## Zeus2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

Since he is sill a baby, he is probably just exploring. if it gets to the point where he is really biting and not just nibbling, you can purchase an ointment that is used for ferrets to make them stop biting. it works for birds too.


----------

